# Error code P0016 crankshaft position



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Have you had your pcv valve replaced yet??


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

So far my ls has been trouble free so nothing but the shocks have been changed. Car does have 48k miles though so not sure if some stuff will need replacing soon.


----------

